# How was your spring season?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Rate your spring snow sneason*​
Very Good1435.90%Good1333.33%Ok1025.64%poor25.13%


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

My season was pretty good we are startign to get the hang of shooting early migrators. And figuring out what and what not to hunt. I hunted with alot of new guys this spring, and I hope we can hook up for another hunt down road here in the near future again!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will have to say mine was good. I learned a lot and that was mostly from mistakes. Got some of the early birds to decoy and a bunch of the juivies as well. I will be better equiped for next spring and hopefully I don't brain dump all I have learned.

That all being said I owe a majority of my success to the guys on this site. You guys answered a ton of "stupid" questions. Also thanks to dblkluk for taking me out and and thanks to Stoeger for coming along as well.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Mine was excellent! Got to hunt alot in the field compared to last year and with some new guys as well. Had a ton of fun.

Definetly learned a lot and got to hunt enough to keep me happy without my girlfriend leaving me 8)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Pretty good season, wish I could have gotten out more during the prime time, but so it goes. Had good luck with the late juvies. Looking forward to next season, Going to have to beef up the spring equipment a little!
Porkchop, it was a pleasure hunting with you, looking forward to some fishing this summer and of course, hunting this fall!! :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I had the best season of my life. Unfortunately, I wont ever make it out as much as I did this spring, but it was a blast. I would rather hunt spring snows than any other bird out there.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

The season was the best. Most birds shot. My kid shoots a banded ross and I met some great guys from ND that seem to like to hunt as much as I do. Next year we will do it right here in SD hunt out my back door!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Bruce dont worry I'll be down in SD for alost a week during my spring break next spring!! :wink:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Had a pretty good season.If the monsoon didnt hit I think it would have been a banner year for all of us.The juvie hunts were the best :beer: ,and they stuck around for a long time.I plan on getting a small fuel efficient car for the scouting coming up this fall and next spring(the dodge is killing me!).Unusual year,I usually know where the birds are,this year it was Tyler and Jed.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

Had an awesome year here in SD...shot tons of geese over decoys....you just can't beat that feeling...damn I can't wait till this fall!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You guys are going to be spoiled.This past year was one of the best hatches on record for snows...you won't likely that many young again for awhile.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Amen Ken. I think everyone here had a true Spring Hunt this season.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

No matter what happens with all waterfowl populations. I hope the future is bright of course. I can look back and say that the time in my life when I had the most time to hunt was one in history where the populations of ducks was high, canada geese were a nuisance and we could shoot snows in the spring there were so many. Enjoy this now guys the populations may never be this high and you for sure will never have this much time to hunt again.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

For a 1st time decoyer in the spring I had a good year. Learned a ton about the migration and started to build a decent spread with some experimenting painting going on. :lol:

Also met some great guys that hopefully in the future I can share the field with again.. :wink:

Looks like more $$ going towards more windsocks, 
It's a terrible Addiction ..


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

simply great!! had a blast hunting with new guys and learned a lot. the rags are out the door and the socks will be done this summer. also planning on converting another 60 of our snow and blue shells into floaters to add to our 72. if all goes good are spread will be set for next spring. thanks again to gb3, ace mallard, duxnbux, and mallard for the great hunts this spring!!!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Great season for me......hunted all the way from S. Missouri to northern S. Dakota including Nebraska and Iowa in between. Got to hunt with alot of new people and I met some great guys. Already have stuff planned for next year including Arkansas which Im really looking forward to......I guess not too many people hunt snows down there. Only downside of the season was no bands.  First year in the last three years I didnt harvest a band, I did get to see a guy I was hunting with shoot one though. :roll:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Mine was ok... Quite frankly I probably spent the least amount of time chasing the snows ever this spring. (Probably not all bad considering the petro prices.) I did make it out a couple times just west of here with excellent success and a weekend trip to the southern part of the state where the decoying was ok. (all adults)

With walleyes biting off the hook and a turkey tag that had to be filled it was hard to make time. What can I say... Life is tough sometimes.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have said it before and I will say it again, I had a great couple of hunts thanks to the great Nodak Crew. It really was some of the easiest spring hunting I have done also. Being able to drive out in the fields in the spring is fairly rare. I absolutely agree with you Jed on the numbers of waterfowl right now. The only thing I would add is that back a few years it was possible to shoot more snows in the fall but I think we have a pretty good trade off now with more Canadas in the fall and now hunting snows in the spring!! Thanks again guys.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It wasn't one of the best springs for me. Ended up with quite a few low bird days with the exception of a few big days. I was busy the last month of the season though, so that didn't help out much.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

All I can say is this was the best year I have had for shooting snow. Man them juvies are dumb.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER!


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

We had our best spring yet, not much to brag about since we have only been decoying for 2 springs but by this fall well have a nice spread of sox and should do well hopefully.


----------



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

The spring snow goose season was unbelievable, I never in my wildest dream could have imagined having such great hunting. Before this spring a good snow goose hunt was 20 birds, we greatly increased that average this spring.I would have to say thanks to a few guys that were great to hunt with. Hoggr, Blake H. and Dean Nelson, they have done their homework and know their stuff.
They are very intense and a blast to hunt with! :beer:

And also thanks to NoDak Outdoors for helping to make the season what it was too!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

The times I got out I had a blast even though it seems that every time I went something went wrong. I wish I could have gotten out more, but you know how that goes.....


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

I had a BLAST got to go hunting with my bro and his hunting crew a cuople times. I would probably have to say that this was one of the most exctiting hunting seasons I have ever had.

:sniper:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I had to miss out on most of the season with work travel and other conflicts but did have the chance to get out a few times. For the amount of time I spent out I had an awesome season and all the thanks goes to some great hunting buddies. I really didn't deserve to get into the birds like I did this year and owe the great hunts to the Crew. Thanks to all that shared the days in the field this spring..we had some really memorable hunts.


----------

